# Pros and cons for getting a second dog?



## peppapig (Nov 1, 2011)

I have one dog at the moment, and have looked at the idea of a second dog for some time now. What are the pros and cons for having 2 dogs instead of just 1?

Pros I can think of - they have each other to play with on walks, and to help exercise each other on walks, they have each other for company when they have to be left for short periods of time, they have like for like company in the house not just humans

Cons I can think of - more expense for food, vet bills and insurance, more dog hair in the house (although if you have to hoover after one, you may as well hoover after 2!), more time pressures for grooming, and one to one training

If anyone can add anything from their experiences that would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

ll tell you the bad side which happened to us when we tried adding another dog.

they might hate each other after a while, therefore 2 lots of dog walks untill they tollerate each other, if they ever will.

might change your 1st dogs behaviour . mine went DA for a bit and became possesive towards treats/toys


----------



## Rachel247 (Oct 24, 2011)

My first ever dog is a Boxer and he's now 9. When I moved out of my parents house 18months ago we decided he needed company as he didnt have company all day whilst I was at work.

Thats when we got Mack as a 9 week old puppy Olde Tyme English Bulldog. We've never regretted it. Tye had never been socialised (he was a rescue aged 2) so we were taking a chance. The first two days were the hardest but Tye's instinct kicked in and he seemed to become a protective but authoritarian father figure to Mack. The puppy soon found his place and they both play so well together and walk like a 'pack'. The biggest trouble we had was when puppy began to mature - around 9-12months old and we had two fights (over food ofcourse!) Both had a gash to each of their shoulders; but now Mack is 18months old everything has settled down and we've a perfectly balanced household - although both dogs believe they belong on the sofas.

I think its a case of 'each to their own' for this situation. I have no children so maybe we might have chosen differently. 

Good luck - a second dog I found, at first, did create more stress, however we wouldnt have it any other way now :thumbup:
xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting a second dog is one of the best things i've ever done. We did get a rescue which yes can be harder work, but the reward has been amazing. Our too have helped each other alot due to the difference in ages, different upbringing etc.

So yes i would say it's more work, more costs and whatever but when it works it's amazing!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

9 Weeks ago i got a second dog, thought long and hard about it, my other dog is just over 5 yrs old,, i have been so lucky with my second dog (charlie) hes a rescue lurcher now aged 16 months old, hes the sweetest dog ive ever known, i guess i had a guardian angel watching over me, both dogs bonded from day one ,


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It depends really, would you be getting an older dog or puppy? 

When we first got Roxy things seemed great the first few weeks then she started attacking Toby. It also became apparent that she had alot more issues than we initially thought so it was (is!) alot of hard work some days. But we were able top manage the situation & have had only a couple of incidents after the initial few.

It takes time to get used to another dog, I found walking two big dogs difficult at first but maybe that was just me! They both seemed to want to go in opposite directions or keopt getting tangled up in each others leads ... me as well 

As mentioned previously you may have to do separate walks at times to do mopre training or if they aren't getting on. I seeme to spend all weekedn walking my two as I try to focus on Roxy's recall training more at weekends.

We were also told by the rescue that Toby's 'good' behaviour would rub off on Roxy - it didn't, she just made him a bit reactive to other dogs for while  He soon went back to laid back Toby but initially when she started kicking off at the sight of another dog he joined in, I just got used to the embarrassment they caused me.

However, despite all this I am so pleased she is here, I love having two dogs. It's fantastic to watch them playing, tearing round my (once lovely) garden - they make me so happy ..... most of the time!


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

we recently got another dog a rescue we pretty much let them choose each other and haven't had any problems at all 
we chose a totally different breed to our current dog a staff who is as staffs are slightly daft to say the least and could get anxious and vocal on walks ect......so we went for a greyhound who is so calm its untrue!
Its done both dogs the world of good the grey calms the staff to the point where on walks we can stop at cafes for a coffee without my staff crying the whole time driving everyone nuts......and my staff has given my grey the confidence he needed coming from racing kennels.
As you said there is the extra cost ,insurance food ect but not as bad as I thought it may be .
For us it was one of the best things we,ve ever done :thumbup:
But I do really believe it was down to taking our time and a good introduction


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Con's
1.food,vet and insurance bill abit more
2.twice as much poop in garden to pick up
3.when your trying to sleep they decide to start playing very loudly in the hall(which is annoying when you have lamanite flooring)
4.when walking 2 dog its abit harder to pick up poop if holding 2 leads
5.twice the amount of mud in the house

Pro's 
1.They have each other for company when your out
2. Another pair of eyes who are always pleased to see you when you come home

Just realised there aren't as many pro's compared to con's!But i love having 2 dogs. The only problem is once you start you can't help but think - one more won't hurt.


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

Frankie 
your playing in the morning comment made me lol!
6am guaranteed mine are galloping up and down the hall way play growling at each other then a couple of wet noses in my face if god forbid I should not get up till 6.10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But its so nice when I do get up its like ive been away week they're so excited to see me makes the early start easier:thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

amymay01 said:


> Frankie
> your playing in the morning comment made me lol!
> 6am guaranteed mine are galloping up and down the hall way play growling at each other then a couple of wet noses in my face if god forbid I should not get up till 6.10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But its so nice when I do get up its like ive been away week they're so excited to see me makes the early start easier:thumbup:


LOL, it does make the early mornings easier to bear when my two start larking around, I can't help but laugh when they jump on the bed & are SO excited to wake me up


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We have two now and although they love each other to bits and play together all the time, it does cause some problems.
It is very difficult to give one to one for training as our first dog gets very jealous if he is not the centre of attention. We have to spend time individually to ensure they both get consistent training otherwise the younger pup wouldn't get a look in !! 
It does also mean that the second dog will not be as interested in you as it willbe preoccupied witht the other dog so if you are not careful you won't have such a good bond with them. Individual time is needed! This does also mean separate walks for training purposes! 
Having said that....this won't be permanent and once they are both well trained and understand the boundaries, you should have two best pals !!!


----------



## peppapig (Nov 1, 2011)

alyssa_liss said:


> ll tell you the bad side which happened to us when we tried adding another dog.
> 
> they might hate each other after a while, therefore 2 lots of dog walks untill they tollerate each other, if they ever will.
> 
> might change your 1st dogs behaviour . mine went DA for a bit and became possesive towards treats/toys


We are not worried about this happening as our dog is very dog friendly, and we have fostered before so she has been used to other dogs coming and going and never a cross word. She is very well socialised and not possesive in anyway over food or toys, in the house or out.

Did you manage to sort out your situation? That sounds hard to cope with. :confused1:


----------



## peppapig (Nov 1, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> It depends really, would you be getting an older dog or puppy?
> 
> We would be looking at an older puppy. Our dog is 3 1/2 so we would want her to remain the steady adult figure out of the two rather than introduce another adult. We have a dog in mind who is almost 5 months old and male, well socialised whose owner is having to take on more work through a personal circumstance and he would have to be left alone longer than he already is. I dont work and so being left alone for long periods isnt something that happens. I think the age gap would work in this instance, and our dog is well trained, recall is good, manners are good, very dog friendly etc so all good things to help pass onto the younger one. I hope.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

no unfortunatly  we both work full time and didnt have time to sort the situation . It wasnt fair on either dog as they had to be kept seperate when we were out and the new dog would bark when left alone. so had to take new dog back to rescue which was heartbreaking.

My dog wasnt ageressive at all or possessive out of the house untill this happend.however we had never had a dog stay over.

He is getting much better now with other dogs but we have found out he has bad hips so can understand he is warey around giddy dogs etc... but we are getting there  

IMO after having such a perfect dog i wish we hadnt tried giving him a friend


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

we have 2 rotties one nearly 3 and one 9 months i walk them together food cost way more training takes up a lot of time .more poo to clean up and there poo is like horse poo lol massive 
they get on realy well sometimes play fights get out of hand but they do stop when told they both have to be fussed and stroked and loved together lol as i have no choice in the matter lol 
it is harder work but its worth it


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my second 5 months ago and in hind sight wish we had got a pup just for ease however we got a rescue patterdale and he is a wonderful little dog but had a few issues which we are still working on.
If you take away his issues and just look at the relationship him and Lexi have it is the best decision we ever made.
Lexi had never had another dog in the house in 2 years and as I type they are laid top to tail together.
They love each other so much yet both still love me and OH so I think we make a nice balanced little family.


----------



## Rachel247 (Oct 24, 2011)

peppapig said:


> We are not worried about this happening as our dog is very dog friendly, and we have fostered before so she has been used to other dogs coming and going and never a cross word. She is very well socialised and not possesive in anyway over food or toys, in the house or out.


I'd still be wary - I've heard of a few ocassions whereby dogs change after another dog has been introduced - more as a result of being 'unsettled' until both pooches have bonded together. Your dog may be fine with 'visiting dogs' who eventually go home; however once she realises the new visitor is a permanent one, you may notice a few character changes. On the other hand, you may touch lucky and it'll be carefree :thumbup: Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rachel247 said:


> I'd still be wary - I've heard of a few ocassions whereby dogs change after another dog has been introduced - more as a result of being 'unsettled' until both pooches have bonded together. Your dog may be fine with 'visiting dogs' who eventually go home; however once she realises the new visitor is a permanent one, you may notice a few character changes. On the other hand, you may touch lucky and it'll be carefree :thumbup: Good luck! :thumbup:


Agree! It's not being pessimistic but is is always wise to consider 'what ifs' & how situations can be managed should things go wrong.

When Roxy started attacking Toby (we have no idea why) we were lucky in that my OH was off work at the time so the dogs were always supervised. We were lucky in that we did overcome this problem (the others we are still working in ) as I couldn't have had Toby hurt of living in fear.

I just wish I had the time to get dog no. 3


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

We are contemplating the same thing. Obviously when we move somewhere bigger first. 

We wandered whether to get an older rescue dog as Boris seems calm with calmer older dogs who act like a father figure (our golf instructors dog was amazing at doing that... Always kept Boris company when he got lonely.) or when Boris hits 3 plus getting a crazy little pup for him to be big brother to.

Obviously we wouldn't do it now because we have issues to deal with; and we have just got back to the UK.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

peppapig said:


> I have one dog at the moment, and have looked at the idea of a second dog for some time now. What are the pros and cons for having 2 dogs instead of just 1?
> 
> Pros I can think of - they have each other to play with on walks, and to help exercise each other on walks, they have each other for company when they have to be left for short periods of time, they have like for like company in the house not just humans
> 
> ...


As well as them being company for each other, they play together which we love, just watching one of them get a toy out and then tease the others until they all play. Also when they go walkies they get more exercise because they chase each other. As for insurance, many companies do deals for multiple dogs so shop around and see what you can find. Two or more dogs are basically no more difficult than one and often better so good luck


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Having 4 myself I can honestly say getting a second dog is lovely for the first dog. They have eachothers company, they are always playing together so they are genrally more fit, they genrally have better social skills.

Cons, they make more mess, my floors are discusting at the mo and I clean them 4-5 times a day (because it's muddy out). They are noisier and they are more likely to annoy the neighbours (if they are a socially noisy breed) Freya and Aya howl together.

HTH.x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I love having more then one (am planning no 4). For me its watching them play together that is the best thing about having a little pack. Esp as my dogs are too small to play properly with strange dogs and I dont have any friends with dogs so if I hadnt gotten another I never would have seen them having their mad zoomies sessions, the 'viscious' death matches or the coy toy teasing that goes on.
I think it can be a lot of work at the start when you want to establish a relationship seperate from the other dog. I didnt really have that problem coz mine as a breed are people stalkers so wouldnt be interested in another dog over a person anyway.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I have always loved having dogs in pairs. They are great company for each other and it's so heart warming when they play together, or snuggle up and sleep together.

I love it when they share that look and then start playing or go into the garden and explore their territory.

They are great pals and I would love a 3rd but hubby is a definite NO!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hmmmm let's see.

*Pro's - *Erm........erm.............................ah, no..........erm..............

*Cons - *3 times as much training at least (train dog A still , train dog B, train dogs A and B togther but then you may have to house train dog A and certainly introduce it to house rules), more food, more poo, more mess, more vet or insurance, can disrupt current dog, new dog can teach old new tricks, new dog can feel challenged, car stinks even more, twice as late for work trying to peel yourself away from two lovely dogs, fighting everywhere (play that is, unless they don't get on then you have bother), twice as much cost for dog walkers, no room on the sofa at all, fights can break out if you stroke one and not the other, no room in the bed any more and worst of all, you'll want 3 dogs.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Hmmmm let's see.
> 
> *Pro's - *Erm........erm.............................ah, no..........erm..............
> 
> *Cons - *3 times as much training at least (train dog A still , train dog B, train dogs A and B togther but then you may have to house train dog A and certainly introduce it to house rules), more food, more poo, more mess, more vet or insurance, can disrupt current dog, new dog can teach old new tricks, new dog can feel challenged, car stinks even more, twice as late for work trying to peel yourself away from two lovely dogs, fighting everywhere (play that is, unless they don't get on then you have bother), twice as much cost for dog walkers, no room on the sofa at all, fights can break out if you stroke one and not the other, no room in the bed any more and worst of all, you'll want 3 dogs.


Yep the 3 dog thing is definitely a very possible side effect and one my husband is battling with now!!!! I want 3 and he doesn't!!!

I will win....one day!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting thread!

We are picking up our new puppy tomorrow and I am beginning to worry! I have thought long and hard and decided it was the right time for a new dog. But I have a very nervous dog who doesn't know how to be a dog and I think this will help her relax more. We have had her over 2 years and she is nearly 3 which is an ideal time to bring in a new dog IMO.

However, I know it will be hard at the beginning and with work it should work out. We rescued a dog and although she grumbled at it for a few days they became friends and she was upset when we found a new home for him. When she was first rescued she lived with another dog so she has had some previous experience. She is ok with my friends dogs on their territory but gets territorial on our property.

My trouble is I can't let the dogs meet somewhere neutral beforehand as living in Bangkok the risk of disease is much greater than back in the UK. The majority of dogs are unvaccinated here so it is a risk I am not prepared to take. I guess it will just take more hard work in our house.

Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> Yep the 3 dog thing is definitely a very possible side effect and one my husband is battling with now!!!! I want 3 and he doesn't!!!
> 
> I will win....one day!


My husband tried arguing with me, at first he used our debt as an excuse, but I said 'if I pay it off can I have more' he said ok. So I paid all our debt off and now I have another 2 and am thinking of ways to sneak in number 5 :laugh: Although my excuse is, I need another dog because i want to show and I need another 2 for a full racing team. Although he isn't buying that since I don't have the transport to take them yet. :confused1:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Maiisiku said:


> My husband tried arguing with me, at first he used our debt as an excuse, but I said 'if I pay it off can I have more' he said ok. So I paid all our debt off and now I have another 2 and am thinking of ways to sneak in number 5 :laugh: Although my excuse is, I need another dog because i want to show and I need another 2 for a full racing team. Although he isn't buying that since I don't have the transport to take them yet. :confused1:


As hubby is the one at home with them and has to do most of the walking, then I'm a bit stuck.

He does keep seeing GSD pups at the mo and goes on about them, so I'm wearing him down.

He says rather than a puppy, we need a baby next!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> As hubby is the one at home with them and has to do most of the walking, then I'm a bit stuck.
> 
> He does keep seeing GSD pups at the mo and goes on about them, so I'm wearing him down.
> 
> He says rather than a puppy, we need a baby next!


We already have a human baby so he can't pull that one.  House training human babies takes longer LOL


----------



## Rufus's Mummy (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi can anyone help..Im mating my boy next week & im considering keeping one of his pups..Im really undecided if it is a good idea or not can anyone give some advice
Thanx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Rufus's Mummy said:


> Hi can anyone help..Im mating my boy next week & im considering keeping one of his pups..Im really undecided if it is a good idea or not can anyone give some advice
> Thanx


What would be the problem with keeping one if he's got a good temperament and you have the time/space/money for another?

Hopefully he's an outstanding specimen of his breed and fully health tested as appropriate if you are putting him to stud?


----------



## Rufus's Mummy (Apr 19, 2017)

alyssa_liss said:


> ll tell you the bad side which happened to us when we tried adding another dog.
> 
> they might hate each other after a while, therefore 2 lots of dog walks untill they tollerate each other, if they ever will.
> 
> might change your 1st dogs behaviour . mine went DA for a bit and became possesive towards treats/toys





labradrk said:


> What would be the problem with keeping one if he's got a good temperament and you have the time/space/money for another?
> 
> Hopefully he's an outstanding specimen of his breed and fully health tested as appropriate if you are putting him to stud?


He is a wonderful dog, he is a Red Fox Lab & such a wonderful temperament, there are lots of different opinions about having a second dog & how they will take to eachother etc


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Rufus's Mummy said:


> He is a wonderful dog, he is a Red Fox Lab & such a wonderful temperament, there are lots of different opinions about having a second dog & how they will take to eachother etc


Oh ok so he's been hip and elbow screened with good scores and been tested for PRA, EIC and CNM? and is clear of all those things? has the bitch also been screened for those conditions with similar results?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Pros:
- they keep each other company
- they have a playmate in addition to us (they still love to pester us for playtime though)
- in having to train the newer one it's meant I've upped training the first, so her life is more enriched
-more cuddles

Cons:
- dog fights
- more poop
- more hair
- more food, and more expensive food to help a sensitive tummy
- double the walks as they can't be walked together
- double the toys because some of them I like to make sure they have one each
- lots of household management to prevent tension and fights 
- the older one has become more reactive in support of her fearful new brother

Would I have two dogs again? Honestly, I probably wouldn't! It is much more than double the work, although ours is an unusual situation because we took on two dogs with issues. We may have to get a second dog if Sara goes first because Fidget has never been an only dog...though I think he will go first as a result of stress on his body!


----------



## Bob Ford (Apr 17, 2017)

I want another dog but Mrs Bob does not! Can anyone teach me the art of hypnosis.
I would like a 2-5yr old shepherd or a shepherd cross preferably a larger Male that can hold his own against Pickle a GSD female who lives up to her name.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

My bro had 2 black labs together and they loved each other, sadly after losing one the other one gave up, they were too bonded to each other and still having my brother (their carer) wasn't enough for the remaining dog. They were close in age too. Maybe it's best to have a bigger age gap between 2 dogs so one dog has a very strong bond with you before adding a second and trying to ensure the new dog bonds with you first

Edited to add: I've been thinking about this and I think my first preference would be to have one, though I would consider taking in an already bonded pair, say who'd been together years, were old dogs whose owner had died and they'd be heartbroken if they were split up. Especially if it was just going to be for their last few years together kind of thing.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

The pros and cons have been nicely summed up in previous posts. I think much comes down to personal preference as well as the temperament of your current dog. I have three dogs (my husband has ten - although they are not all in the house ) but I am a one-dog-at-a-time owner at heart. My breed, the GSD, tends to prefer the one on one attention of their owner in my experience and I like to take my dogs almost everywhere I go and that is much simpler with only one dog.

My longer term plan is to only have one dog myself until that dog is older (around 9 or 10) and then add a pup. I don't have to worry about my dog having the company of other dogs though as my husband will always have his own dogs too.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Moobli said:


> The pros and cons have been nicely summed up in previous posts. I think much comes down to personal preference as well as the temperament of your current dog. I have three dogs (my husband has ten - although they are not all in the house ) but I am a one-dog-at-a-time owner at heart. My breed, the GSD, tends to prefer the one on one attention of their owner in my experience and I like to take my dogs almost everywhere I go and that is much simpler with only one dog.
> 
> My longer term plan is to only have one dog myself until that dog is older (around 9 or 10) and then add a pup. I don't have to worry about my dog having the company of other dogs though as my husband will always have his own dogs too.


Much as I'd love to save every dog that needed an home I can't see how a person can give 13 dogs good quality individual time each?? Especially when most of them weren't even living in the house with me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2017)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Much as I'd love to save every dog that needed an home I can't see how a person can give 13 dogs good quality individual time each?? Especially when most of them weren't even living in the house with me?


Not all dogs are kept as pets. 
Just because you can't conceive of it, doesn't mean it can't be done. I would argue that @Moobli gives her dogs a better life than most pet dogs live.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rufus's Mummy said:


> Hi can anyone help..Im mating my boy next week & im considering keeping one of his pups..Im really undecided if it is a good idea or not can anyone give some advice
> Thanx


You're better off starting your own thread in dog chat section.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Much as I'd love to save every dog that needed an home I can't see how a person can give 13 dogs good quality individual time each?? Especially when most of them weren't even living in the house with me?


Eleven of the 13 dogs are working border collies (albeit two are retired and one is just a pup) and get to do what they were bred for 365 days a year


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Not all dogs are kept as pets.
> Just because you can't conceive of it, doesn't mean it can't be done. I would argue that @Moobli gives her dogs a better life than most pet dogs live.


Thanks @ouesi


----------



## Julie Hocking (Jun 9, 2017)

I am thinking of getting another dog, similar to our cavachon (cross between cavalier and bishon frise) she is nearly 15 months old and very friendly and sociable with other dogs when we are on walks and has played with, run around with. My problems are dog or puppy male or female? I think puppy as will get used to each other but toilet training will take a time my son was moaning about being kept awake at night as he was with Bella but I said I will sleep downstairs and take it out for toilet brakes and hopefully it won't be for long, Bella sleeps in mine and hubbys bedroom and the second dog will later maybe she (think female will be better thinking about it) will sleep in crate. Any sugguestions please posititive or negative, can't work out how to start a new thread so tacking onto this one, sorry!


----------

